# Belgian Beer Cafe Brisbane



## jimmyjack (30/10/05)

Ok, so I went out on a limb here to try somthing differnent than my stock standard get ready for work Sunday. I went to the Belgian Beer Cafe in Brisbane with some friends for lunch. I will not go into detail but the food was crap the service was the worst I have ever encounted in my life!!!! The beer was the only redeemer but very exspensive. I would of saved face by takin some glasses but they would of know because I was the only one drinking Belgian beer in the place!!! Dont go there its a shocker


----------



## jgriffin (30/10/05)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience, but i've been there several times, the service has always been great. Yes the beer is expensive, but not much more so than belgian beers from the bottlo. Must say i've never tried their food.


----------



## sluggerdog (30/10/05)

I found the food to be super expencive too... only went the once however do have friends who love it.

Maybe you just caught them on a bad day?


----------



## BrissyBrew (30/10/05)

I have never eaten there so I can not comment on the food except for some pub chips which were ok but overpriced.

I have noticed the bar service has dropped in standards of late, and yes it is expensive, for an import I guess you cant expect much else. 

Oh and I too hate the tossers drinking crown larger, the fact they service local swell is evermore suprising.


----------



## peas_and_corn (31/10/05)

Hmm...

Well, the adelaide version is really good! I can't really fault the service, and the only food I have had was the chips with mayo; which was really nice.


----------



## Duff (31/10/05)

I've been there several times and always enjoyed it. Their pot of mussels in white wine never fails :super:


----------



## Screwtop (31/10/05)

Visited the Belgian Beer Cafe in Auckland couple of years ago and enjoyed it. Thought their concept of low end food and high end beer was a winner. Pot of steaming mussels for 4 then $16 came with country style bread to break dunk and share. Schooners of Belgian were then $8. The place was always packed and the service was what you would expect from a beer cafe. Lots of serving wenches racing around with large trays of beer and food. They were smart, didn't sell other beers. So the tosser professional types could not hijack the course of the marketing drive and turn it into a yuppy meeting place.


----------



## nonicman (31/10/05)

Unless there are seats outside where you can sit have a smoke and wittle away time watching the passersby sipping a Belgium or two, it's not the real thing


----------



## Northside Novice (29/6/13)

Stopping for a quick half or two here today and really looking forward to some nice Belgians on tap 
But was quickly let down from the offerings  

Only 2 Belgian beers on tap wtf ! Wonder if all the new crafty places are having an effect on sales at this place that they now chasing the mega swiller majority ?
Anyways just a bit upset as I was really looking forward to a leffe or a bel vue . Having a temptress to drown my sorrows


----------



## TheCarbinator (29/6/13)

Xxxx gold?????

What a disappointment!


----------



## browndog (29/6/13)

I feel your pain.


----------



## lukiferj (29/6/13)

That sucks. Went there quite a few years ago and enjoyed it. Remember it being expensive but plenty of decent beers.


----------



## Northside Novice (29/6/13)

I should of asked what the deal was with the lack of belgian beers but I wasn't up for some lame excuse at that point in time .
Thankfully the Germans are always reliable when emergency pig n hefe are needed


----------



## dougsbrew (29/6/13)

TheCarbinator said:


> Xxxx gold?????
> 
> What a disappointment!


thats just wrong.. all the other taps are decent then you get to the end and go ahh fukkn what.
surely you can give the goldy fans a stubbie which is hidden under the counter in a fridge.
hopefully the glass service is still in tact. am seeing this place going down hill. shame.


----------



## beersom (29/6/13)

Without knowing the full details I would dare say that it is due to similar reasons for many contract fights over the last year or so...
Due to SAB Miller buying Fosters many other beer companies pulled their licencing and distrobution agreements away from Fosters, Of which AB Inbev was one , they own Leffe, Hoegaarden etc. These agreements have now gone to Lion (XXXX, malt shovel). To complicate matters further (and I may be more wrong on this ) I believe that Fosters actually had some ownership of the BBC franchise concept here in Aus.... so many things are probably in dispute for them in regards to what beer they can get so they are probably grabbing what they can (Hoegaarden)with conditions that require the sale of other beers (xxxx gold)


----------

